# Bargs Watch: Post Life as a Raptor



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought New York was going to be an excellent fit for him, and I'd actually like to see him do well. So this is to track Bargs on a game by game basis *stat wise

*Oct 13 vs Mil* 90-83 Win

17 minutes 6 points 2 rebounds
FG: 3-9
3G: 0-3
FT: 0-0
ORB: 0
DRB: 2
AST: 1 
STL: 1
BLK: 0
TO: 3
PF: 2
+/-: -11
PTS:6 

*Oct 31 vs Chi* 81-82 Loss

25 Minutes 9 Points 1 Rebound

FG: 4-7
3G: 1-2
FT: 0-0
ORB: 0
DRB: 1
AST: 1 
STL: 0
BLK: 0
TO: 3
PF: 4
+/-: -9
PTS:6

*Nov 3 vs Minny* 100-109 Loss

19 Minutes 14 Points 3 Rebounds

FG: 6-10
3G: 2-4
FT: 0-0
ORB: 1
DRB: 2
REB: 3
AST: 0 
STL: 1
BLK: 0
TO: 3
PF: 0
+/-: -11
PTS: 14

*Nov 5 vs Charlotte* 97-102 Loss

23 Minutes 6 Points 2 Rebounds

FG: 2-5
3G: 0-0
FT: 2-2
ORB: 1
DRB: 1
REB: 2
AST: 0 
STL: 0
BLK: 0
TO: 1
PF: 2
+/-: -7
PTS: 6

*Nov 8 @ Charlotte* 101-91 Win

35 Minutes 25 Points 8 Rebounds 3 Assists 5 Blocks

FG: 11-25
3G: 3-9
FT: 0-0
ORB: 3
DRB: 5
REB: 8
AST: 3 
STL: 
BLK: 5
TO: 1
PF: 1
+/-: +14
PTS: 25

*Nov 10 vs San Antonio* 89-120 Loss

26 Minutes 16 Points 1 Rebound

FG: 5-10
3G: 1-2
FT: 5-6
ORB: 0
DRB: 1
REB: 1
AST: 0 
STL: 0
BLK: 0
TO: 1
PF: 2
+/-: -26
PTS: 16


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Nov 8 @ Charlotte 101-91 Win

35 Minutes 25 Points 8 Rebounds 3 Assists 5 Blocks


Too bad he can't do this consistantly. And vs other teams not named the Bobcats


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He's a less consistent version of Ryan Anderson


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

More downs than up there too. 
Hmmmm maybe it is the man and not the system after all!! 
Ohh well, lady time will tell all. It's early yet so we'll see how he does. At the least it'll make a good story..... and I'm so glad that story is getting told on somebody else's dime!!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw most of that Charlotte game. He just shot it almost every time he touched it. Total chuck-fest. 25 points on 25 shots isn't great.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I was more impressed with the 8 rebounds and 5 blocks


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Still remember some posters on here trying to argue Bargnani over Brook Lopez a few years back.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He hauled in 11 rebounds yesterday.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

4 rebounds and 24 points yesterday against Houston!! And he apparently shut down Howard in a surprising defensive effort!! Forcing Howard into 5 turnovers and only 7 points!! Wow .... Nice job. 

Flashes of brilliance as usual but we all know he won't be doing that again until after Christmas... Hahahaaaa lol.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll update on Monday when I get the time


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

That's funny, I was watching highlights (from canada) and they didn't even mention bargs from that game smh


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That's our Mago

I can see this on Shaqtin a fool


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Close call in our Riggin' for Wiggins campaign.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

New York is 9-21. 

No wonder Dolan won't trade with Masai anymore.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Getting rid of Bargs and Gay does wonders


----------

